# Matrix Under Popping Cork



## nickg122586 (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone tried this with any luck? I'm new to fishing artificial bait but have had some luck with Matrix.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Don't know about that. In Louisiana they use that type rig with great success all the time with just about any paddletail, but that is La...the sportsman capital of the US. Bare hook under a cork there could probably result in a hook-up. 

Here it is a little more challenging. Worth a try though. Never know until you try. Problem is I'm guessing, is that what tail action you get will come only on the occasional pop of the cork, and with our clear waters as compared to the murky waters of La, that could, probably make a difference.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

For awhile it was called a "tourist rig", used by guides to get tourists to catch fish.

Now it's something pros use to catch fish.

Jim


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

ive never tried it but i bet it would work


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Popping corks will just add to your versatility. Great for stained water. But it has been known to just be a red fish killer in general. 

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Watch "DockSide TV "Under the Cork"" on YouTube
http://youtu.be/5zRE6ODXOeI


Ur popping cork presentation will work best in areas like escambia and black water bay due to the coffee water color both are producing a good amount of fish right now.

For clear water applications I would use it early mornings or early evenings like you would top water baits, help create havoc and promote strikes

Go with the lightest jig head you can find like a 1/8oz the cork will add plenty of weight for casting purposes. When you pop the cork you want the Matrix to jerk and pop as much as possible so a light jighead will give you the most action and strikes you can even go with a live bait hook, hooked at the nose with a small split shot

Also using light leader material will help with adding action under a cork. 12lb seagar fluro. Green label, is what I would recommend. The line is strong limber and blends into the water well even in the clearest conditions.

I would also tie a 6" piece of 30lb mono. at the top of the cork and then uni to uni knot to my braid. That will prevent the cork from twisting your main line especially if using braid.

It will work you just have to find the fish and put in the time with it. Hope all that helps good luck and tight lines


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Go with the lightest jig head you can find like a 1/8oz the cork will add plenty of weight for casting purposes.


Yep. Using the lightest jighead you can get away with will cut down on the helicopter effect and give better action under the cork. I prefer those weighted styrofoam popping corks with the scooped out top. They give a big pop and cast a mile. I have used this with soft plastic shrimp imitations and very small crappie-sized jigs tied with plastic hair and reflective streamers. Both are killer for trout. 

They also work very well around jetties because you can work them right next to the rocks with very little chance of getting hung up (unless a big bad snapper pulls your lure into its hidey hole, but them's the breaks).

I usually use 20 lb. test fluoro leader, probably about 18", maybe shorter if the wind is really bad and you have to cast into it. But the lighter you can get away with, the better I'm sure.

Oh, and tie a loop knot at the lure.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Glad you said that about the crappie jigs. I'd been wondering if they would work.


----------



## nickg122586 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds great! Thanks for the replies. I saw it on a fishing show but they were in North Carolina. I thought it would be something to try and from the responses I'm definitely going to give it a go.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Popping corks will just add to your versatility. Great for stained water. But it has been known to just be a red fish killer in general.
> 
> Tight Lines and Good Fishin


 Again, it's the here vs. Louisiana comparison. I can tell you for sure that a popping cork and straight tail plastics like the Ghost Minnow and Deadly Dudleys will catch hell out of Trout in stained water. In fact, much as I use shrimp, I'd never pay for live bait when fishing for Louisiana Trout, but people of course, still do.


----------

